# What a fool! Now he's preaching sedition



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Obama Urges Soldiers to Question Trump's Authority, 'Criticize Our President' - Breitbart

Someone needs to take this lad and lock him away in St Elizabeth's and throw away the key


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

[Obama told the troops, "each of us has&#8230;the universal right to speak your minds and to protest against authority; to live in a society that's open and free; that can criticize our president without retribution."]

Sorry King O but this is the exact reason Trump won the election. We the People were protesting against YOU so that we can live in a society that is finally open and free. We had enough of your retribution for criticizing you. You administration was a failure and your legacy will be known as a failure.

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Real Old Man said:


> Obama Urges Soldiers to Question Trump's Authority, 'Criticize Our President' - Breitbart
> 
> *Someone needs to take this lad and lock him away in St Elizabeth's and throw away the key*




Obama the terrorist muslim should NOT get off that easy.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

Lol setting up PFCs for Art 15s is all he is doing...

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

????? .... How many commanding officers he force into retirement or demote because they didn't believe in HIS agenda? ....


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

He has had 8 years to fill the military. he has placed a lot of decenters in the ranks. he is following the play book. If he is this dirty what else has he sold us out on to other nations?


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

I, _____, do solemnly swear (or affirm) that I will support and defend the Constitution of the United States against all enemies, foreign and domestic; that I will bear true faith and allegiance to the same; and that I will obey the orders of the President of the United States and the orders of the officers appointed over me, according to regulations and the Uniform Code of Military Justice. So help me God." I swore this oath on 23Jan89. Nowhere in it is the right for me to question the president's or officer's appointed over me's authority. Unless it is an unlawful order you carry it out.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I don't remember a termination date in my oath. I think obama would be surprised at how many vets would stand up if necessary.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

He's a bad mark on American history at this point. Does anyone think our soldiers would follow his poor leadership I can assure you the majority of our armed forces voted for a REAL leader, President elect- Trump.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

The demonic rats would NEVER allow this sort of challenge to their power. Clearly a case of the pot calling the kettle black.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

He is a AZZ , all of the troops at Bragg when he was there just lol @ him when he was talking about Trump . My daughter was there and she said " Obama is a real AZZ " .He thinks the military likes him ,,, ha ha ha on him , we only have to listen to him because he is the Commander and Chief . 99% of this post voted for Trump she said , how she knows ? Everyone she knows voted for him and there friends did to . so add it up .


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

If he keeps this up it could get real ugly. Farrakhan and his army will use it. The killed off Malcolm X . Why not Obama to start race war they have been waiting for. There are crazy people out there. Look at the nut job that stormed the pizza place. Obama could cause a lot of people to get hurt or die .
Don't count on gun sales tanking any time soon.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

This fool can't be escorted off the premises soon enough for me.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Ol' Barry Butthurt is trying his best to limit the total destruction that is coming to his "achievements" and way of thinking. I encourage folks to take some measure of satisfaction from his words and actions, as he is really screaming "STOP" out of narcissistic pain on the inside and likely on the down low.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Illini Warrior said:


> ????? .... How many commanding officers he force into retirement or demote because they didn't believe in HIS agenda? ....


And I hope that Trump hires them all back and then fires the ones that backed Obamas agenda. I was all giddy when I heard that General Mad Dog Mattis was picked for the Defense Secretary even though he was a Marine. I know I'm going to get pissed if the senate shoot down the pick, they better give the waiver.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Illini Warrior said:


> ????? .... How many commanding officers he force into retirement or demote because they didn't believe in HIS agenda? ....


Add to that all the gang members joining the military and you have more trouble.

The FBI Announces Gangs Have Infiltrated Every Branch Of The Military - Business Insider


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Illini Warrior said:


> ????? .... How many commanding officers he force into retirement or demote because they didn't believe in HIS agenda? ....


And President Trump fired Obama's boot lickers and reinstated the Real Generals! Hoo-Rah...


----------

